# big bucks of piedmont



## ga alan (Sep 23, 2009)

lets see some pictures of some bucks from piedmont, any big bucks out there. does piedmont have big bucks ?


----------



## LAKOTA (Sep 25, 2009)

I would assume you are talking about Piedmont National Wildlife Refuge?

If so, just like the majority of WMA's or National refuges, there are a few trophies to be had, but it's not loaded.  From our experience (7 yrs hunting PNWR), Piedmont is no comparison to the well known "Joe Kurz WMA" and a few others. Of course it makes sense since there are no antler restrictions at Piedmont.


----------



## hotamighty (Sep 25, 2009)

If you know where to go you can get on some pretty good deer at Piedmont. I went seven years in a row on an annual family hunt/get together on the first and even a few times second either sex hunt before I killed my first Piedmont deer. Since I found that spot I have killed deer every year since. Two years ago I got a nice 10 point. I won my district in the GONetwork big buck contest with him. Mind you he was no monster buck but he scored 112 even and is on my wall now. I have seen pics and heard stories of 14 and 16 pointers but have never seen them for myself.


----------



## gumpster34 (Sep 25, 2009)

nice deer


----------



## ga alan (Sep 26, 2009)

this is my first year at piedmont nwr. i know it is not open very much. i was wondering about big bucks there. if anybody saw any in camp or not. nice 10 pt...


----------

